# Schönberg Trails



## tonimtbrider (3. November 2012)

.


----------



## DerMuckel (3. November 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonimtbrider (17. November 2012)

Ja,der ist schon nice der steinige,ich fahre hauptsächlich den mit dem geilen Steindrop,den geilen am Bach und noch einen flowigen der dann in den Reben endet..Meinst du den Trail von der Schönbergruine den der nach Leutersberg geht?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. November 2012)

ich würde mir das gut überlegen die trails hier öffentlich zu posten....


----------



## tonimtbrider (19. November 2012)

es sind wanderwege keine selbst gebauten


----------



## MO_Thor (27. November 2012)

Genau deshalb.
Denn - so dumm es klingt - in BaWü ist das Befahren von Wegen mit weniger als 2m Breite verboten. Wenn also "Trails", die eigentlich schmale Wanderwege sind, öffentlich gemacht werden, dann fördert es eine Wegnutzung, die u.U. negative Folgen für uns Moutainbiker haben könnten. 
Mit anderen Worten:
Veröffentlichung von Trails fördert die Nutzung durch Biker und das damit verbundene Konfliktpotential.

Ich kenne den Schönberg und seine vielfältigen Trails, würde aber niemals damit hausieren gehen. Denn der Schönberg ist ein sehr beliebtes Wandergebiet (stadtnah, schnell erklommen, gleich zwei gute Gaststätten) und somit grade am Wochenende für Biker fast schon tabu. Würden wir jetzt alle möglichen Trials diskutieren, kämen zuviele Leute auf die Idee, es uns gleichzutun. Dann tummeln sich am Wochenende nicht nur n paar Hundert Wanderer, sondern auch n paar Hundert Biker auf dem dafür viel zu kleinen Berg...und rate mal, wer in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung der Buhmann ist


----------



## DerMuckel (27. November 2012)

Ach, vieleicht habt ihr ja recht. Ich habe den Schönberg zwar nie als Geheimtip hier in der Gegend empfunden, aber bevor jetzt die Horden vom Rosskopf da rüber machen...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. November 2012)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Genau deshalb.
> Denn - so dumm es klingt - in BaWü ist das Befahren von Wegen mit weniger als 2m Breite verboten. Wenn also "Trails", die eigentlich schmale Wanderwege sind, öffentlich gemacht werden, dann fördert es eine Wegnutzung, die u.U. negative Folgen für uns Moutainbiker haben könnten.
> Mit anderen Worten:
> Veröffentlichung von Trails fördert die Nutzung durch Biker und das damit verbundene Konfliktpotential.
> ...



mein reden


----------



## terraesp (27. November 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Ach, vieleicht habt ihr ja recht. Ich habe den Schönberg zwar nie als Geheimtip hier in der Gegend empfunden, aber bevor jetzt die Horden vom Rosskopf da rüber machen...


Dem will ich hier voll und ganz zustimmen.

Irgendwann werden sie uns Biker sowieso in Reservate  stecken. 
Mit den sogenannten legalen Strecken und den Bikeparks ist ja schon der Anfang gemacht. 
Von der DIMB-Aktion LEGALIZE TRAILS halte ich daher garnichts.

Bis dahin sollten wir die schönen Pfade in der Region noch genießen, ohne alles gleich rauszuposaunen. 
Jeder findet doch in seiner näheren Umgebung hier im Südschwarzwald genügend gute Strecken zum rauf und runter fahren.


----------



## Scheissenduro (27. November 2012)

Hi, bin neu in Freiburg. Gehen ein paar von euch am Wochenende biken und haben Lust mich mit zu nehmen? 

Greets


----------

